
We are looking for feedback on our startup Thnx - sveta_sveta
https://konstruktor.com
======
pedalpete
honestly, you haven't given me enough context to login. I can't give you
'feedback', if I don't know what it is all about.

Most people will look at your page, go ok, sounds interesting, tell me more.
They'll look for more info and leave. Maybe they'll click the 'Fulfill Dream
Now' button, but I wanted to avoid that at all costs, but there was nothing
else for me to click on.

That 'Fulfill Dream Now' is a big promise. How do you know what my dreams are?
What are you going to try to do? I have no idea, and have no idea what your
'startup' does.

I don't mean to be harsh, but I'd argue at this point you don't have a start-
up, you have a landing page. If that is all anybody ever sees, that is all you
have.

